# NE Florida Intracoastal Motor Failure Plan



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

Hello fellow microskiffers! I plan to start fishing the Intracoastal in the Palm Coast area with my skiff and I would like to have a good plan in case I have a motor failure. I have a loud horn but there may not be anyone nearby to hear it. I have an emergency paddle, but I don't think that will cut it if I am five miles from the boat landing. Is there a reliable boat towing service I can call? Is there cell phone service throughout the area or should I get a "ship to shore" radio? What about the idea of bringing a small spare outboard motor with me? Something like a 3.5 - 5 hp that could get me back to the landing. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Capt Obvious (3 mo ago)

pdlbms said:


> Hello fellow microskiffers! I plan to start fishing the Intracoastal in the Palm Coast area with my skiff and I would like to have a good plan in case I have a motor failure. I have a loud horn but there may not be anyone nearby to hear it. I have an emergency paddle, but I don't think that will cut it if I am five miles from the boat landing. Is there a reliable boat towing service I can call? Is there cell phone service throughout the area or should I get a "ship to shore" radio? What about the idea of bringing a small spare outboard motor with me? Something like a 3.5 - 5 hp that could get me back to the landing. Any suggestions? Thanks!


I would think if you are willing to carry the weight of an extra small motor then maybe you could just use a trolling motor. You could also fish with it. I heavily use one for fishing and that’s probably how I would putt putt back to the ramp. I also have towing insurance but maybe by the time they would get to there you could have cruised on in. The motors today are super efficient and the batteries will last for years, the key is don’t leave them discharged. Charge them up as soon as you get home and store them fully charged.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Having a good buddy with a boat that lives nearby is a good insurance plan. My motor is reliable, but you never know when you can get an issue like hitting a submerged item, etc. A buddy of mine hit a submerged concrete piling at WOT a couple years ago and sheared off half of the lower unit.

I am not a mechanic- so breakdowns are something I also think about. Regular maintenance on the kicker is step one. Keep battery charged is step two. Planning for failures- I do keep a handheld VHF on board (mainly in case I were to have an issue like man overboard, heat stroke, injury of some sort, etc- it gives my two sons (9 & 10) a means to contact the Coast Guard if my cell is not functioning.
I am doing lots of Youtube videos to learn some basic motor repairs as well so I have some skills.

Adding a backup motor is an option- but it is more trouble than it is worth in my mind for inshore where you should have cell coverage.

Also, always help other boaters in need. One day it may be you- so paying it ahead is a great idea.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Carrying a spare outboard is straight red neck…I like it


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

SeaTow or BoatUS....$150 per year. Cell phone, handheld vhf....that will cover you in almost any situation in that area....hell any day of the week in that area the navigable waterways are as crowded as I-95. Dont over think it


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

TM is your friend here... speaking from experience (Jacksonville)


----------



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

Thank you all for your input! I have a trolling motor and will see how far that will get me. Between the trolling motor battery and the starting battery for my outboard, perhaps that will suffice. Thanks Capt Obvious. FSUDrew99 - what does TM mean?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

instead of a 50, use twin 25's.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

pdlbms said:


> Thank you all for your input! I have a trolling motor and will see how far that will get me. Between the trolling motor battery and the starting battery for my outboard, perhaps that will suffice. Thanks Capt Obvious. FSUDrew99 - what does TM mean?


TM = Trolling Motor

I thought you were being sarcastic but his screen name is Captain Obvious…


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

All great info well most all 😏 my vote is for the trolling motor 👍

But #1 you should always leave a Float Plan ! Let the Wife or Buddy Know where you plan to fish and when you plan to be back! Carry plenty of bottle water....a hand held VHF if nothing else is also a plus....

Also last time i was fishing offshore end of channel, my phone seem to work up to around 10 miles out so you should be able to call if you can't get back in....from Intracoastal...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a few free things you can do as well while you're prepping up... Look up the phone numbers for the nearest Coast Guard station (if there's a non-emergency number include that as well with their emergency number - very handy to be able to call someone without fumbling around...). As noted above you can subscribe to a towing service - but a tiny bit of research will allow you to add the phone numbers of at least two tow services - and while you're at it - a wrecker service or two for your area - very handy if you break down on the road with boat on trailer (another of those "ask me how I know" deals...). Your nearest Coast Guard Auxiliary still offers free classes to learn the ins and outs of safe boating (pretty hard to do much fishing if you can't get there and back safely...).

Lastly, make a point of fishing with as may different folks as you can - sometimes on your boat - other times on their boats (and if there's a local fishing club - join up if you can afford it...). Can't remember all the folks over many years that taught me this or that about the places I came to love over the years. Of course - nothing beats time on the water for someone starting out - so get out there...


----------



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

devrep said:


> instead of a 50, use twin 25's.


Love it! I tried that with my jonboat back in my younger and much dumber days. Needless to say, it did not go as planned.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

X2 on SeaTow. Cheap insurance.

I hope to never need it. But if ever I do, with my luck, it'll be one royal f'up with no other way out.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

pdlbms said:


> Hello fellow microskiffers! I plan to start *fishing the Intracoastal* in the Palm Coast area with my skiff and I would like to* have a good plan* in case I have a motor failure. I have a loud horn but there may not be anyone nearby to hear it. I have an emergency paddle, but I don't think that will cut it if I am five miles from the boat landing. Is there a reliable boat towing service I can call? Is there cell phone service throughout the area or should I get a "ship to shore" radio? What about the idea of bringing a small spare outboard motor with me? Something like a 3.5 - 5 hp that could get me back to the landing. Any suggestions? Thanks!


*pdlbms*, if you are still fishing the J-16 listed in your avatar a good TM will do the projected 5 miles if your TM battery is fully charged and your lower unit is out of the water

make sure to have your TM battery properly connected to the outboard starting battery so that when running the outboard you are keeping the TM battery charged 

having a good waterproof hand held VHF radio is a good idea (learn the etiquette)

always keep a proper anchor handy to deploy just in case

if all else fails it will keep you in pace until someone comes along

have a good painter/bow line(at east 25' of 3-strand twisted nylon not poly) handy to facilitate being towed(don't expect the "other guy" to furnish one)

get AND WEAR a good COMFORTABLE PFD w/ pockets so you can keep your VHF radio and cell phone on your person when playing solo in case you go overboard and the skiff keeps on going

keeping your gear in top shape(both batteries fully charged and fuel supply top'd off prior to launching) is the best insurance you can afford and will almost always prevent issues from creeping up on you

do your due diligence and go play

BON CHANCE

leon


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if you're way back in a creek or in the mangroves, pretty sure sea tow isn't gonna get back there. hopefully you can at least get out to open water.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Keep everything in top shape. If you are suspicious about your motor or batteries get in fixed. I see people at the ramp that work on their motor for hours. Suddenly it cranks and they are off like a shot. No way!

Even then I have had to get to the ramp on my trolling motor once. Surprised me how long that battery lasted.

Towboat or boats US towing insurance is cheap and gives you peace of mind.

In the ditch between palm valley Bridge and St. Augustine you should have no problem with cell phone coverage. If you are really concerned get a spot messenger or Garmin in-reach.

Plenty of people fishing that area. I know I have lost count how many I have towed to the dock. Never pass a stranded boater by.


----------



## rhgiii (Dec 12, 2011)

I live in palm coast and fish the back country a few days/week. Feel free to call if you ever need help, I’m happy to come tow you to Bings if I can get to you in a 17 Mitzi. Rob Goodwin 904-233-7867


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

rhgiii said:


> I live in palm coast and fish the back country a few days/week. Feel free to call if you ever need help, I’m happy to come tow you to Bings if I can get to you in a 17 Mitzi. Rob Goodwin 904-233-7867


Great post!👍


----------



## pdlbms (4 mo ago)

Thank you, Rob for the offer! My phone number is 920-671-9006 if you need help.


----------

